# The Stumpy Nubs Show needs help with a LATHE TOOL RACK



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Recently I've been working with some of my fellow LJ's on an idea for a new woodworking video podcast, and I've gotten a lot of great ideas. So many, in fact, that I'm already starting to move from the overall development phase to working on plans for the first episode. Here's a quick rundown of what the show will be like…

- We've decided on a name- The Stumpy Nubs Workshop

-It will be filmed as if in front of a live studio audience (although that will only be an illusion)

-The format of the show will be several, overlapping segments including projects, tool use, history, interviews, shop tours, etc.

- It's not your standard "one guy talking to the camera" show, there are multiple "characters" who have their own regular segments in various episodes.

- Back story: The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is a small scale production shop in Michigan run by two "Yoopers" who are forced to live with the "trolls" in lower peninsula. Michigan's decade long "great depression" has left their shop idle and they fill the time with their own low budget woodworking show. Reuben Stumpy is the host, while Mr. Nubs runs the camera, carefully staying out of site. (He's self conscious because years of shop accidents have left him less than handsome.)

-Each episode will feature a shop related project (example- tool racks, work benches, various shop improvements) aimed at the average weekend woodworker who wants his shop to be well organized but also looking good. Stumpy designs and builds the furniture, while his friends offer their own input including how to tune up and effectively use tools, their history and development, and shop tips.

-Other woodworkers all over the country will be invited to contribute video shop tours, tips and projects with the goal of freely sharing the joys and knowledge of woodworking, in an entertaining and informative way.

-For now, each episode will be about 10 minutes long, and appear every other week. (Filming will begin shortly and the first episodes will be released in the spring.)

I hope everyone on LJ's will help support the podcast with their input! It's likely that I will be posting a lot of forum threads asking for ideas about specific projects we plan on featuring. In fact, I'm looking for ideas on a lathe tool holder for the first episode…

*SO- What do you use to hold your lathe tools? Here's what I'm looking for: I envision a wall hanging tool rack that will hold standard sized tools, plus long handled tools and various lathe accessories. Maybe a couple of small shelves or drawers combined with holders for the tools? I also want it to look good, not a 2X4 with a row of holes drilled in it. *I don't have the budget to pay for your submission like a magazine would, but if I use your design I will give you all the credit. So how about posting a photo below of your tool rack? I would VERY much appreciate it!


----------



## Blackpearl (Jan 11, 2011)

There is a picture on my Workshop page, not sure if it is what you were looking for but I had everything "in house" since I re-purposed the area from my bicycle repair station. It is not wood but it is evolving as time passes. and the tool number keeps growing.

I like this shelving since it does not collect dust or chips and sometimes I can see through it to watch the world go by.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks, Blackpearl! It isn't exactly what I'm looking for, but that doesn't mean it isn't a great idea. I also like how you've been able to add to your collection without outgrowing the rack. That's the idea I have- something with room to grow since the average turner usually starts out with a small collection of tools and adds to it over time.

Thanks for the idea, please keep them coming now, and in the future!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Here's a couple of racks that have some of the features I am looking for- wall mounted, space for an expanding collection and a place for smaller accessories. Any other ideas would be nice since I always like what the people on this site do!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

The problem with the racks above is they only hold regular sized tools, not the long handled ones.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

If you want to accommodate the longer handled tools, simply leave the top off or put a less angled back to it. Or make it deeper.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Hoakie (May 8, 2007)

You can see my tool a rack in my workshop photos. I based it off one I saw in a magazine somewhere



















The lower right area is supposed to be divided into a couple compartments for chucks etc, but I got lazy.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey Jim! Here's my lathe storage system.









This is the 2 lower shelves.









This is the bottom of the unit.









This is the top shelf









This is the finished unit.









Here it is with tool.

This is the 2nd. version of this cart. Had to rebuild it when I got too many tools. I left a little room for expansion.

Your charge for the photo use rights will some where around $672,432.02 I'll put it on your account, on acconunt of you ante' gona pay it. LOL

Pop


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

WOW Pop- I was looking for something wall mounted, but THAT is one nice lathe rack. If you don't mind I might at least show a photo of it in the podcast as another option.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Sure Stumpy. Have at it. Thanks for the complement.

Pop


----------



## Woodturner66 (Feb 1, 2011)

The bottom rack uses a bar i think was for garden tools. They have rubber rollers that are spring loaded. Holds the tools real good. The one above is just PVC. At the bottom of the PVC are holes to let the dust fall through. Not sure if this is what you need.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

What happened to the pictures?

Pop


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Dang! I was using someone else's computer. Now I'm back on mine and there they are.

Pop


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

a great read and some really nice tool stands. My fav is the portable one that turns.

I have over 50 turning tools and at over 100 a pop…......a fair investment but over the years I have found that I only use about 8 of them, and they fit right under the lathe. I wish I knew then, what I know now : )

Pop….......thats sweet, handy, portable and perfect.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Moron, Me too! Parting tool, roughing gouge, 3/8 in. spindle gouge & 1 in. skew about sums it up for me. You can see my pile in the photo. Thanks for the complement.

Pop


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Moron- What are the eight tools?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

two parting tools, one knife/skew, one gouge, and a big flat one/scraper, beading


----------

